# Passive FTP Problem + PF + NAT + Multiple WAN



## dipdill (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm having a problem with passive ftp... Active FTP works just fine.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Here is my set up:

Firewall/Router Server (FreeBSD 10.0)
WAN1 (Vlan2): 132.x.x.x
WAN2 (Vlan3): 68.x.x.x
LAN: 192.168.1.1

Web Server:  192.168.1.22 (FreeBSD 9.1)
The web server is running standards /usr/sbin/ftpd
/etc/pf.conf

```
set block-policy return
scrub in all 

ext_if1 = "vlan2"
ext_if2 = "vlan3"

int_if = "bce0"
lan_net = $int_if:network

webserver2 = "192.168.1.22"
webserver_services = "{ 20,21,22,80 }"

nat on $ext_if1 from $lan_net to any -> ($ext_if1)
nat on $ext_if2 from $lan_net to any -> ($ext_if2)

rdr on $ext_if1 proto tcp from any to any port $webserver_services -> $webserver2
rdr on $ext_if2 proto tcp from any to any port $webserver_services -> $webserver2

pass from { lo0, $lan_net } to any keep state

pass in on $ext_if1 proto tcp from any to $webserver2 port $webserver_services keep state
pass in on $ext_if2 proto tcp from any to $webserver2 port $webserver_services keep state

pass in on $ext_if1 proto {udp,tcp} from any to any keep state
pass in on $ext_if2 proto {udp,tcp} from any to any keep state
```

If there is anything else I can send over that might help. Please let me know. Thanks


----------

